# Pensacola visitor



## Bigdaddyk (May 20, 2016)

Just wondering about what's allowed on the pier.
If I decide to grace this famous pier with my presence, I plan on pulling my cart, 3 rods, cooler/drinks, tackle/bait and a chair. Just wondering if this is permitted.
Some places do not allow due to taking up space etc.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

You're okay. Never saw a chair brought.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Just don't bring glass bottles.


----------

